# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Bỗng dưng muốn ... Bán

## solero

Tâm trạng đột nhiên u tối theo bão nên dọn nhà bán một số thứ.
1. Ray trượt:

1.1 Ray THK LH25: bản 25mm, dài 1060mm, 4 rãnh bi (trong đó có 2 rãnh bi tiếp xúc 2 mặt) 4 block còn rất mới và "bót"----------> Giá: 4,5tr
Bác nào dùng ray LH rồi thì khỏi nói thêm nhé. Dòng này chịu tải lớn hơn cả HR và SR
1.2 Ray THK SR25: bản 25mm, dài 500mm, 4 rãnh bi không còn mới, block trượt hơi sượng--------->giá 600k
1.3 Ray THK HR15: Bản 15mm, dài 300mm 4 rãnh bi, còn rất mới -------------> giá 700k
1.4 Ray THK SR15: Bản 15mm, dài 220mm, 4 rãnh bi, còn khá mới -------------> giá 600k

2. Vít-me

2.1 NSK 2010: đường kính 20mm, bước 10mm, dài 1300mm, hành trình 1150mm ---------> giá 1,6tr
2.2 Kuroda 1520: đường kính 15mm, bước 20mm, dài 950, hành trình 840mm ----------> giá 800K
2.3 NSK 2010: đường kính 20mm, bước 10mm, dài 500mm, hành trình 320mm ----------->giá 800k
2.4 NSK 2010: đường kính 20mm, bước 10mm, dài 500mm, hành trình 320mm ----------->giá 800k
2.5 Kuroda 1510: đường kính 15mm, bước 10mm, dài 470, hành trình 350 -------------> giá 550K (Có gối thường ở 2 đầu + gối block)
2.6 Kuroda 1510: đường kính 15mm, bước 10mm, dài 470, hành trình 350 -------------> giá 550K (Có gối thường ở 2 đầu + gối block)
2.7 NSK 2004: đường kính 20mm bước 4mm, dài 550mm, hành trình 300mm --------------> giá 200k (vit me thường không phải vitme bi)
2.8 NSK 1505: đường kính 15mm, bước 5mm, dài 350mm, hành trình 250mm --------------> giá 600k
2.9 NSK 2004: đường kính 20mm, bước 4mm, dài 200, hành trình 90mm----------------> giá 350k
2.xx NSK 2004: đường kính 20mm, bước 4mm, dài 630, hanh trình 350------------------> giá 600k (Double nut + gối block)----Nợ hình

3. Hộp số

3.1 Shimpo-Nidec VRSF-PB-S9B-100: mặt bích 40mm cốt 8mm, chuẩn servo 50 -> 100W, tỉ lệ 1:9, dạng hành tinh -------------> giá 400k
3.2 Shimpo-Nidec VRSF-PB-S9B-100: mặt bích 40mm cốt 8mm, chuẩn servo 50 -> 100W, tỉ lệ 1:9, dạng hành tinh -------------> giá 400k
3.3 HD CP-16A-11-J213A-SP: mặt bích 40mm cốt 8mm, chuẩn servo 50 -> 100W, tỉ lệ 1:11, dạng hành tinh -------------> giá 500k
3.4 HD CP-16A-11-J213A-SP: mặt bích 40mm cốt 8mm, chuẩn servo 50 -> 100W, tỉ lệ 1:11, dạng hành tinh -------------> giá 500k
3.5 IGB: mặt bích 60mm cốt 8mm, chuẩn servo 200 -> 400W, tỉ lệ 1:7, dạng hành tinh -------------> giá 700k

4. Motor

4.1 Servo Motor Delta 50W -------------> 150k
4.2 Servo Delta 200W+Thắng từ ---------> 200K
4.3 Servo Panasonic 400W -------------->500K
4.4 Servo Panasonic 400W -------------->400K
4.5 Servo Panasonic 400W -------------->400K
4.6 Servo Panasonic 400W -------------->400K
4.7 Servo Panasonic 400W -------------->400K

4.xx Bộ combo



Driver USA Centent CN0162 7A-80VDC, Microstep lên đến 1/250, auto Enable...
Step USA size 86 cốt 9,5mm, dòng 8,1A và 7A, môment 4N@1000rpm
--------------> Combo 3 bộ không bán lẻ giá 5tr (tặng kèm heatsik kit, tụ tị hầm bà lằng)
--------------> Nguồn 53V-1500W ACbel đi kèm 800K

5. Khớp nối

5.1 MIKI 12-12 ---------------> giá 180k
5.2 NBK 16-16 ---------------> giá 200K
5.3 MIKI 12-12 ---------------> giá 180k
5.4 MIKI 12-14 ---------------> giá 180k
5.5 MIKI 12-14 ---------------> giá 180k
5.6 MIKI 12-14 ---------------> giá 180k
5.7 xxxx 11-14 ---------------> giá 150k
5.8 xxxx 6-6  ---------------> giá 100k
5.9 xxxx 16-16 ---------------> giá không bán
5.10 NBK 5-6 -------------> 50k
5.11 MIKI 6-6 -------------> 100K
5.12 xxxx 6-6 --------------> 130k (Khớp các đăng)

6. Gối bi, vòng bi

6.1 NSK BF15 ---------> đi cùng bộ BK15
6.2 NSK BF15 ---------> đi cùng bộ BK15
6.3 NSK BF15 ---------> đi cùng bộ BK15
6.4 NSK BK15 ---------> giá 400K (kèm BF15)
6.5 NSK BK15 ---------> giá 400K (kèm BF15)
6.6 NSK BK15 ---------> giá 400K (kèm BF15)
6.7 NSK BK15 ---------> giá 350K (không kèm BF15)
6.8 NSK EK15  ---------> giá 350K (không kèm EF15)
6.9 NSK EK12  ---------> giá 200K (không kèm EF12)
6.10 Vòng bi đỡ chặn (7xxx) các loại kèm ốc lock...)

6.X Bộ ổ đỡ bi hàng khủng khác người (gống kiểu NSK EK15-EF15)

Ổ giống EK: có 2 vòng bi đỡ chặn ở  2 đầu, chưa tháo vòng bi nhưng chắc là NSK. Gia công kỹ, các mặt còn sáng bóng (chỗ lỗ ốc hơi rỉ)
Ổ giống EF: có 1 vòng bi 6xxx và 1 vòng bi tì NSK 202
--------------> giá 400k

6.XX Ổ đỡ bi giống FK cho con nhà ngèo ---------> 100k/1cái (150k/2cái)


7. Thanh nhôm làm trục X




Dài 1412mm, rộng (quên đo)mm, dày (quên đo)mm đã phay sẵn chỗ bắt ray và vitme, có lỗ bắt ray khoảng cách 60mm--------------> Giá 1,6tr

8. Encoder 4500ppr ABZ -----------> giá 1,2tr


9. Trục Z khủng. Mua về nhưng chưa dùng nay hết tiền đem bán

Ray 20mm vít 20mm bước 10 hành trình 100mm. Có sẵn lò xo đẩy -----------------giá: call

Nhận gạch đá trên diễn đàn và PM, SMS, Phone...
*FIX cho anh em nhiệt tình*
Phí ship: Người nhận chịu (ship theo kiểu người nhận trả tiền)
Liên hệ: o976.15o-638

Lời cuối: trích của bác NamCNC: *Không mua xin đừng nói lời cay đắng!*
Cám ơn các bác đã đọc tin.

----------

cnc300

----------


## nhatson

hoành tráng nhẩy,  :Smile:

----------

solero

----------


## linhdt1121

ếu anh ơi,trước e hỏi thanh nhôm thì ko bán h lại mang lên đây nha
h tháy mấy block trượt du bên ngoài,e cần 2 con để lắp cho ray  iko lwh15,nếu đc thì inbox e nhé.

----------


## occutit

Mục 1 đến 9 em đặt gạch nhé bác. Thanks bác. Em thích từ 1->6 hơn. bác còn đống đó thì để em.

----------

solero

----------


## solero

> Mục 1 đến 9 em đặt gạch nhé bác. Thanks bác. Em thích từ 1->6 hơn. bác còn đống đó thì để em.


Ui bác cu bé tí tính hốt hết tất cả các mục không cho ai mua ạ?

----------


## solero

> ếu anh ơi,trước e hỏi thanh nhôm thì ko bán h lại mang lên đây nha
> h tháy mấy block trượt du bên ngoài,e cần 2 con để lắp cho ray  iko lwh15,nếu đc thì inbox e nhé.


Cục nhôm này khác cục trước mà Linh .

----------


## scara.arm

Mấy cái ổ trượt tròn có bán không bác, thấy ảnh mà không thấy giá, đường kính bao nhiêu vậy?
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

À há , có cơ hội chém lại bác Long rồi đây hehehehe.


            Cái mục 6X giá 400K cho 1 bộ hay cả 4 cục  vậy bác ??? rẻ rẻ em hốt cả mục 6X và 6XX luôn , cái mục gì mà có XXX nhạy cảm dữ vậy ta.

----------


## emptyhb

Vừa gọi cho bác chủ, và quan tâm tới thanh nhôm làm trục X. Bác chủ có gì báo lại cho mình nhé  :Smile: , báo cho mình xem gắn vừa block LH20 không? Coi như đặt gạch nếu thông số phù hợp.

----------


## writewin

ăc, định mua mấy bộ BK + BF 15, đang cần làm mấy con máy tiếp theo đều chuẩn BK 15 hết, anh Nơm yêu gấu nhường cho tiểu đệ đi, vào sì gòn tiểu đệ dắt  bao đại ca 1 chậu nước mía trước nhà ^^

đám này kết nhất cặp ray số 1 và com bô step, mà ray đó mình còn 3 cặp chuẩn bị lôi ra dùng hết nên hơi thiếu BK, còn step thì đi ko có tiền để rướt về cất kho sưu tầm ^^

----------


## terminaterx300

lại servo, thèm quá cơ mà đang khô máu, chờ bán dc harmonic là ôm liền  :Cool:

----------


## occutit

Vâng. Em gạch từ 1 tới 9 ạ. Bác nào muốn gạch thì phải bước qua xác em trước đã.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

solero

----------


## CKD

Trời ơi là trời... cả ngày bận bịu... vào xem thì thứ mình cần bị gạch hết là sao...
Thôi thì bác chủ cho em số tk.. em chuyển tiền ngay.. hàng hóa từ từ tính ạ.

*Thèm mấy cái gối 15 quá.. có ai thương tình ném gạch qua cho mình không?*

----------


## solero

> Mấy cái ổ trượt tròn có bán không bác, thấy ảnh mà không thấy giá, đường kính bao nhiêu vậy?
> Cảm ơn.


Trục phi 12 và phi 10 bác ạ. Bác cần loại phi nhiêu ạ?




> À há , có cơ hội chém lại bác Long rồi đây hehehehe.
>  Cái mục 6X giá 400K cho 1 bộ hay cả 4 cục  vậy bác ??? rẻ rẻ em hốt cả mục 6X và 6XX luôn , cái mục gì mà có XXX nhạy cảm dữ vậy ta.


400k là cả mục 6X ạ. Cả 2 mục 6X và 6XX là 550k cụ nhé. Đầu óc cụ cũng đen xám nhỉ, X ở đây là biến số mà  :Big Grin: 




> Vừa gọi cho bác chủ, và quan tâm tới thanh nhôm làm trục X. Bác chủ có gì báo lại cho mình nhé , báo cho mình xem gắn vừa block LH20 không? Coi như đặt gạch nếu thông số phù hợp


Nó đang gắn vừa ray HR20 thì chắc LH20 cũng vừa ạ




> ăc, định mua mấy bộ BK + BF 15, đang cần làm mấy con máy tiếp theo đều chuẩn BK 15 hết, anh Nơm yêu gấu nhường cho tiểu đệ đi, vào sì gòn tiểu đệ dắt  bao đại ca 1 chậu nước mía trước nhà ^^
> 
> đám này kết nhất cặp ray số 1 và com bô step, mà ray đó mình còn 3 cặp chuẩn bị lôi ra dùng hết nên hơi thiếu BK, còn step thì đi ko có tiền để rướt về cất kho sưu tầm ^^


Lão cu bé tí đặt chứ có phải lão Nam đâu. Thắng quất bộ step đi down giá mạnh cho. 
Lão NamCNC là tín đố của USB mà không thấy ỏ ê gì vụ này nhỉ?




> lại servo, thèm quá cơ mà đang khô máu, chờ bán dc harmonic là ôm liền


Quất đi bác. Chờ bán xong là có người quất đó.




> Vâng. Em gạch từ 1 tới 9 ạ. Bác nào muốn gạch thì phải bước qua xác em trước đã.


Cụ Ku bé tí gạch mục 6.1 đến 69 (số đẹp) chứ không phải tất cả đâu phải không ạ? Các cụ khác cứ gạch đá bình thường thôi.




> Trời ơi là trời... cả ngày bận bịu... vào xem thì thứ mình cần bị gạch hết là sao...
> Thôi thì bác chủ cho em số tk.. em chuyển tiền ngay.. hàng hóa từ từ tính ạ.
> 
> *Thèm mấy cái gối 15 quá.. có ai thương tình ném gạch qua cho mình không?*


Bác kiếm cái xác giả lão Ocutit rồi bước qua vậy  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

Mấy khớp nối phi 6 đấy có lắp đc cho motor 6.3 không bác nhỉ.

----------


## lekimhung

Bác chủ nhà ở đâu vậy? Mình đang cần đủ thứ, nếu ở SG mình ghé xem mua được cái nào thì hay cái đó.

----------

solero

----------


## linhdt1121

trả lời hộ bác thớt.
bác ấy ở Thái Nguyên.bác cần mua thứ gì thì cứ alo,hình như có mấy anh cũng ở sg ở mấy # trên cũng mua đồ đó,a nhờ mấy bác đấy ship cùng 1 lần cho tiện cả 2 bên.

----------

Lenamhai, solero

----------


## occutit

Bác cho em đặt gạch luôn mục 6X ạ. Cám ơn bác. Lúc nào bán bán thì báo em em chuyển khoản.

----------


## CKD

@solero
Mình khóc lóc van xin mà bác *occutit* không động lòng.. còn bước qua xác thì xin thưa là không dám ạ...
Gì chứ có mấy cái gối thèm nhỏ dãi mà vải vác mã rail đi thanh toán nhau thì tội quá, mất tình anh em đồng chí hết ạ.. Thôi thì mình ngồi nhìn nhỏ dãi xem có ai thương tình không. Chỉ trách mình chậm chân thôi ạ.

PS: *occutit* hay là sang tay cho mình kiếm chút cafe nhé bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

Mới ck cho bạn, lúc nào gửi hàng thì gửi cho mình sdt, biển số xe nhé. Thanks!

----------


## solero

> Mới ck cho bạn, lúc nào gửi hàng thì gửi cho mình sdt, biển số xe nhé. Thanks!


Đã nhận được khói. Sáng mai em chuyển chuyến 7h30 cho bác.
Cám ơn bác đã ủng hộ

Các mục đã có gạch:
1.4 Ray THK SR15: Bản 15mm, dài 220mm, 4 rãnh bi, còn khá mới -------------> giá 600k

2.1 NSK 2010: đường kính 20mm, bước 10mm, dài 1300mm, hành trình 1150mm ---------> giá 1,6tr
2.3 NSK 2010: đường kính 20mm, bước 10mm, dài 500mm, hành trình 320mm ----------->giá 800k
2.8 NSK 1505: đường kính 15mm, bước 5mm, dài 350mm, hành trình 250mm --------------> giá 600k
2.xx NSK 2004: đường kính 20mm, bước 4mm, dài 630, hanh trình 350------------------> giá 600k (Double nut + gối block)----Nợ hình

5.1 MIKI 12-12 ---------------> giá 180k
5.2 NBK 16-16 ---------------> giá 200K
5.8 xxxx 6-6 ---------------> giá 100k
5.12 xxxx 6-6 --------------> 130k (Khớp các đăng)

6.1 NSK BF15 ---------> đi cùng bộ BK15
6.2 NSK BF15 ---------> đi cùng bộ BK15
6.3 NSK BF15 ---------> đi cùng bộ BK15
6.4 NSK BK15 ---------> giá 400K (kèm BF15)
6.5 NSK BK15 ---------> giá 400K (kèm BF15)
6.6 NSK BK15 ---------> giá 400K (kèm BF15)
6.7 NSK BK15 ---------> giá 350K (không kèm BF15)
6.8 NSK EK15 ---------> giá 350K (không kèm EF15)
6.9 NSK EK12 ---------> giá 200K (không kèm EF12)
6.X Bộ ổ đỡ bi hàng khủng khác người (gống kiểu NSK EK15-EF15)

7. Thanh nhôm làm trục X

Bác nào cầm gạch đang dứ dứ thì ném đi nhá, bác nào ném gạch rồi thì ném luôn cái còn lại để em chuyển 1 lượt.
Call để fix mạnh hơn nữa.
Cám ơn các bác đã ủng hộ.

----------


## Tuanlm

Xác nhận xí phần mục 4.xx và 6.x nhé mấy đối thủ. Hee hee

----------

solero

----------


## emptyhb

> Đã nhận được khói. Sáng mai em chuyển chuyến 7h30 cho bác.
> Cám ơn bác đã ủng hộ


OK nhờ bạn chuyển xe khách giúp mình!

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Nợ hình nên trả dần dần  :Big Grin: 
7. Thanh nhôm làm trục X



8. Encoder 4500ppr ABZ -----------> giá 1,2tr

----------


## ahdvip

kiểu này chắc phải ép phê với admin thôi, bữa sau anh nào muốn bán gì phải thông qua admin để có gì mình còn lượm trước chứ kiểu này thấy nhức đầu quá, vừa vào đọc đã thấy gạch gạch tùm lum, @@ hic hic

----------

solero

----------


## thehiena2

Nhìn đồ đã thật em muốn múc hết, nhưng ko có xiền hixhix..

----------

solero

----------


## writewin

@ chủ thớt: step thì em có nhiều rồi, chỉ khoái sưu tầm ^^, nên chắc ko mua rồi, h đang lên 3 con máy tiếp theo nên đang cần thêm BK BF 15, xác nhận em 3 mục này nhé

----------

solero

----------


## QUANG KG

Kinh khủng khiếp thiệt,vào DĐ muộn,đọc xong lượt 1 không biết còn gì không,chờ xong gió bảo còn món nào phù hợp có giá fix rinh về,...để đó...ngắm chơi.

----------

solero

----------


## im_atntc

Chủ thớt đang mang bão vào diễn đàn nè..  :Big Grin:  Thấy mấy cái BK,BF15 là biết ngay sẽ không đến lượt mình..giá ngon quá Hix hồi đó sưu tầm cả chục cặp BKBF15 mà không có việc dùng đến, theo thời gian ra đi khắp phương trời, bi giờ kiếm 1 cái cũng không ra.. hix

----------

solero

----------


## solero

> @ chủ thớt: step thì em có nhiều rồi, chỉ khoái sưu tầm ^^, nên chắc ko mua rồi, h đang lên 3 con máy tiếp theo nên đang cần thêm BK BF 15, xác nhận em 3 mục này nhé


Bước qua xác lão Vũ chưa mà gạch đá vậy Thắng?

----------


## solero

Em alu trục X đã được đóng gói gửi về chủ mới sáng nay.

----------


## emptyhb

> Em alu trục X đã được đóng gói gửi về chủ mới sáng nay.


Đã nhận được hàng của bác solero gửi. Hàng hóa quá chuẩn, đóng gói cẩn thận, gửi hàng rất sớm  :Smile: 

Cảm ơn bác solero nhé, hi vọng hôm nào bác nhặt được cái tương tự để mình tiếp tục ủng hộ.

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Bộ này gạch của bác biết tuốt bị vỡ. *Coi như đen nên FIX giảm xuống còn 1,5tr.*
2.1 NSK 2010: đường kính 20mm, bước 10mm, dài 1300mm, hành trình 1150mm ---------> giá 1,6tr-------->Fix còn 1,5tr

----------


## huanpt

Mục 4.4 -4.7
Chưa thấy ai ham hố, mình ném 1 cục gạch nhá.

----------


## solero

> Mục 4.4 -4.7
> Chưa thấy ai ham hố, mình ném 1 cục gạch nhá.


OK bác lấy hết đi em fix ship cho.

----------


## writewin

qua dc 1 chân rồi ah,anh cho em xin cái số tài khoản mai em chuyển tiền trả nợ chuyển anh luôn ^^

----------


## occutit

Vâng. Qua xác em rồi ạ. Vậy là 2 bộ Gối BK BF 15 và cái EK lẻ loi sẽ vào Đà Nẵng nha bác Solero.

----------


## writewin

ý khoan 3 bộ chứ, sao 2 bộ dc,^^, thấy có 3 bộ hoàn chĩnh và 2 bộ BK15 lẻ, ^^, đang phân vân coi có nên lấy luôn 2 cái lẻ đó ko ^^, bác gói nhớ gói cho em mấy cái bạc chặn với eru 15 bước 1 nhé

----------


## mig21

canh me hàng về ĐN chạy ra lượm lại Thắng he

----------


## vanlam1102

> canh me hàng về ĐN chạy ra lượm lại Thắng he


Không liên quan nhưng cho em hỏi anh Thắng ở Đồng Nai tên tài khoản gì ở trên diễn đàn.
e cũng ở Đồng Nai, bữa nào gặp gỡ cà phê cà pháo giao lưu với ạ ^^

----------


## mig21

ĐN = Đà Nẵng bạn ơi

----------


## solero

> ý khoan 3 bộ chứ, sao 2 bộ dc,^^, thấy có 3 bộ hoàn chĩnh và 2 bộ BK15 lẻ, ^^, đang phân vân coi có nên lấy luôn 2 cái lẻ đó ko ^^, bác gói nhớ gói cho em mấy cái bạc chặn với eru 15 bước 1 nhé


Bị 1 lão khác nẫng tay trên rồi. Còn 2 bộ BK-BF thôi Thắng nhé. Cái EK10 lẻ chắc để lại làm cái máy khoan vậy. hi hi

----------


## ABCNC

> Bộ này gạch của bác biết tuốt bị vỡ. *Coi như đen nên FIX giảm xuống còn 1,5tr.*
> 2.1 NSK 2010: đường kính 20mm, bước 10mm, dài 1300mm, hành trình 1150mm ---------> giá 1,6tr-------->Fix còn 1,5tr


Nếu chưa ai lấy mình lấy nhé

----------


## huanpt

> OK bác lấy hết đi em fix ship cho.


Nghe nói hình như môtr dòng minas A. Mình mua 2 cái về ngâm cứu nhá.

Nếu ở SG thì mình chạy qua lấy cũng được.

----------


## ít nói

Mấy cái hộp số còn chiếc nào ko pác chủ

----------


## solero

> Nếu chưa ai lấy mình lấy nhé


ok bác.




> Nghe nói hình như môtr dòng minas A. Mình mua 2 cái về ngâm cứu nhá.
> Nếu ở SG thì mình chạy qua lấy cũng được.


Đúng dòng đó rồi bác ạ nhưng em ở ngoài bắc. bác lấy thì lấy cả 4 cái đi em fix tiền ship cho ạ.




> Mấy cái hộp số còn chiếc nào ko pác chủ


Còn nguyên Minh ạ.

----------


## writewin

thôi đành lấy tạm 2 bộ cũng dc, ^^, anh cho em số tài khoản mai em chuyển khoản luôn

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Đi công chuyện mấy hôm về topic bị trôi ghê quá. Gạch đá ném nhiều cũng bị vỡ nhiều.
Chiều làm 1 chuyến sale off chắc là lại có nhiều gạch đá tiếp.




> thôi đành lấy tạm 2 bộ cũng dc, ^^, anh cho em số tài khoản mai em chuyển khoản luôn


Ok Thắng tí tớ gửi luôn

----------


## Nam CNC

liệt kê lại đi sếp và cùng cái giá sale off luôn nhé, online không vướng cái nghị định sale off hơn 50% đâu , em đang mong chờ sale giống quần áo tới 70% hahahaha.

----------

solero

----------


## writewin

ko biết bộ BK-BF 15 có thuộc diện seo ốp của chủ thớt ko, h ehe

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Em xin thống kê tình hình hàng hóa và tình trang seo ốp (FIX)

1. Ray trượt:
1.1 Ray THK LH25: bản 25mm, dài 1060mm, 4 rãnh bi (trong đó có 2 rãnh bi tiếp xúc 2 mặt) 4 block còn rất mới và "bót"----------> Giá: 4,5tr------->fix còn 4tr
1.2 Ray THK SR25: bản 25mm, dài 500mm, 4 rãnh bi không còn mới, block trượt hơi sượng--------->giá 600k ----------> fix còn 500k
1.3 Ray THK HR15: Bản 15mm, dài 300mm 4 rãnh bi, còn rất mới -------------> giá 700k
1.4 Ray THK SR15: Bản 15mm, dài 220mm, 4 rãnh bi, còn khá mới -------------> giá đã bán

2. Vít-me
2.1 NSK 2010: đường kính 20mm, bước 10mm, dài 1300mm, hành trình 1150mm ---------> giá đã bán
2.2 Kuroda 1520: đường kính 15mm, bước 20mm, dài 950, hành trình 840mm ----------> giá 800K--------->Fix còn 700K
2.3 NSK 2010: đường kính 20mm, bước 10mm, dài 500mm, hành trình 320mm ----------->giá: đã bán
2.4 NSK 2010: đường kính 20mm, bước 10mm, dài 500mm, hành trình 320mm ----------->giá: đã bán
2.5 Kuroda 1510: đường kính 15mm, bước 10mm, dài 470, hành trình 350 -------------> giá 550K (Có gối thường ở 2 đầu + gối block) ---------> Fix còn 500K
2.6 Kuroda 1510: đường kính 15mm, bước 10mm, dài 470, hành trình 350 -------------> giá 550K (Có gối thường ở 2 đầu + gối block) ---------> Fix còn 500K
2.7 NSK 2004: đường kính 20mm bước 4mm, dài 550mm, hành trình 300mm --------------> giá 200k (vit me thường không phải vitme bi)
2.8 NSK 1505: đường kính 15mm, bước 5mm, dài 350mm, hành trình 250mm --------------> giá: đã bán
2.9 NSK 2004: đường kính 20mm, bước 4mm, dài 200, hành trình 90mm----------------> giá 350k-----------Fix còn 300K
2.xx NSK 2004: đường kính 20mm, bước 4mm, dài 630, hanh trình 350------------------> giá: đã bán (Double nut + gối block)----Nợ hình

3. Hộp số
3.1 Shimpo-Nidec VRSF-PB-S9B-100: mặt bích 40mm cốt 8mm, chuẩn servo 50 -> 100W, tỉ lệ 1:9, dạng hành tinh -------------> giá 400k
3.2 Shimpo-Nidec VRSF-PB-S9B-100: mặt bích 40mm cốt 8mm, chuẩn servo 50 -> 100W, tỉ lệ 1:9, dạng hành tinh -------------> giá 400k
3.3 HD CP-16A-11-J213A-SP: mặt bích 40mm cốt 8mm, chuẩn servo 50 -> 100W, tỉ lệ 1:11, dạng hành tinh -------------> giá 500k
3.4 HD CP-16A-11-J213A-SP: mặt bích 40mm cốt 8mm, chuẩn servo 50 -> 100W, tỉ lệ 1:11, dạng hành tinh -------------> giá 500k
3.5 IGB: mặt bích 60mm cốt 8mm, chuẩn servo 200 -> 400W, tỉ lệ 1:7, dạng hành tinh -------------> giá 700k

4. Motor
4.1 Servo Motor Delta 50W -------------> 150k
4.2 Servo Delta 200W+Thắng từ ---------> 200K
4.3 Servo Panasonic 400W -------------->giá: Không bán mang cho mượn  :Big Grin: 
4.4 Servo Panasonic 400W -------------->400K
4.5 Servo Panasonic 400W -------------->400K
4.6 Servo Panasonic 400W -------------->400K
4.7 Servo Panasonic 400W -------------->400K
----------------------> Mua hết: 1,5tr

4.xx Bộ combo
Driver USA Centent CN0162 7A-80VDC, Microstep lên đến 1/250, auto Enable...
Step USA size 86 cốt 9,5mm, dòng 8,1A và 7A, môment 4N@1000rpm
--------------> Combo 3 bộ không bán lẻ giá 5tr (tặng kèm heatsik kit, tụ tị hầm bà lằng)--------------> Fix còn 4,5tr
--------------> Nguồn 53V-1500W ACbel đi kèm 800K

5. Khớp nối
5.1 MIKI 12-12 ---------------> giá: đã bán
5.2 NBK 16-16 ---------------> giá: đã bán
5.3 MIKI 12-12 ---------------> giá: đã bán
5.4 MIKI 12-14 ---------------> giá: đã bán
5.5 MIKI 12-14 ---------------> giá: đã bán
5.6 MIKI 12-14 ---------------> giá: đã bán
5.7 xxxx 11-14 --------------->giá: đã bán
5.8 xxxx 6-6 ---------------> giá: đã bán
5.9 xxxx 16-16 ---------------> giá không bán
5.10 NBK 5-6 -------------> giá: đã bán
5.11 MIKI 6-6 -------------> giá: đã bán
5.12 xxxx 6-6 --------------> giá: đã bán

6. Gối bi, vòng bi

6.1 NSK BF15 ---------> đi cùng bộ BK15
6.2 NSK BF15 ---------> đi cùng bộ BK15
6.3 NSK BF15 ---------> đi cùng bộ BK15
6.4 NSK BK15 ---------> giá: đã bán (kèm BF15)
6.5 NSK BK15 ---------> giá: đã bán (kèm BF15)
6.6 NSK BK15 ---------> giá: đã bán (kèm BF15)
6.7 NSK BK15 ---------> giá: đã bán (không kèm BF15)
6.8 NSK EK15 ---------> giá: đã bán (không kèm EF15)
6.9 NSK EK12 ---------> giá: đã bán (không kèm EF12)
6.10 Vòng bi đỡ chặn (7xxx) các loại kèm ốc lock...)

6.X Bộ ổ đỡ bi hàng khủng khác người (gống kiểu NSK EK15-EF15)--------------> giá 400k

6.XX Ổ đỡ bi giống FK cho con nhà ngèo ---------> 100k/1cái (150k/2cái)
Click vào ảnh để xem ảnh lớn hơn. 

8. Encoder 4500ppr ABZ -----------> giá 1,2tr

9. Trục Z khủng. Mua về nhưng chưa dùng nay hết tiền đem bán
Ray 20mm vít 20mm bước 10 hành trình 100mm. Có sẵn lò xo đẩy -----------------giá: call (FIX)

----------


## occutit

Chào bác. Kèo của em em bắn sang cho bác Thắng nếu bác Thắng chưa hốt thì em hốt. 6.1, 6.2, 6.3 6.X như đã gạch. Bác cho em số tk lại, nhưng có tên của chi nhánh vì em chuyển online. Cám ơn bác.

----------


## solero

Cái mục 6 đó ghi đã bán là để cho Thắng đó. Mình chưa chuyển hàng giờ không biết chuyển cho ai ạ?

----------


## occutit

Vậy anh gởi luôn cái mục 6.X đi ạ. Bác Thắng vào xác nhận hộ em phát. Chuyển vào địa chỉ bác Thắng ở Đà Nẵng ạ.

----------


## writewin

^^ đang chờ tin nhắn của chủ thớt để chuyển tiền mà ko thấy nên chưa chuyển, ^^,

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Solero cho em biết cái mục 6.10 nguyên cái đống xà bần đó bao nhiêu ạ , em chỉ khoái mấy con tán của nó. Em thì mê cái trục Z lắm đó , cho em cái giá luôn đi , mà cho công khai luôn ạ biết đâu có cái giá nhiều cha nhảy vô liền à. Cho em biết 2 món này biết đâu em gạch nó , sau đó em bán bớt đồ nhà ôm luôn thì sao !!! nói thiệt đó cha.

   Anh hùng trọng anh hùng , không lẻ em không vớt được nàng Kiều nào sao ? thế thì làm sao làm Mã Giám Sinh hehehe.

----------


## solero

> ^^ đang chờ tin nhắn của chủ thớt để chuyển tiền mà ko thấy nên chưa chuyển, ^^,


Đã PM bác nhé.

6.X Bộ ổ đỡ bi hàng khủng khác người (gống kiểu NSK EK15-EF15)--------------> giá đã bán

----------


## solero

> Bác Solero cho em biết cái mục 6.10 nguyên cái đống xà bần đó bao nhiêu ạ , em chỉ khoái mấy con tán của nó. Em thì mê cái trục Z lắm đó , cho em cái giá luôn đi , mà cho công khai luôn ạ biết đâu có cái giá nhiều cha nhảy vô liền à. Cho em biết 2 món này biết đâu em gạch nó , sau đó em bán bớt đồ nhà ôm luôn thì sao !!! nói thiệt đó cha.
> 
>    Anh hùng trọng anh hùng , không lẻ em không vớt được nàng Kiều nào sao ? thế thì làm sao làm Mã Giám Sinh hehehe.


Nhà lão vẫn chưa sưu tập đủ vòng bi sao? Em là em không bán cho cho dân buôn om hàng à nha ha ha ha
Cái vụ trục Z em PM nha. Mà chắc bác là chuyên gia đồng nát bác không mua món này đâu ha ha.

----------


## Nam CNC

Tui chỉ muốn mua mấy con tán thôi ông bán không ? cái này xài mà , bán được cho ai đâu , sao ông thấy ghét thế.

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Hàng chuyển cho 1 bác ở Cần Thơ và 1 bác ở Đà Nẵng


Nhôm trục X lại về nhiều quá  :Big Grin: 





> Tui chỉ muốn mua mấy con tán thôi ông bán không ? cái này xài mà , bán được cho ai đâu , sao ông thấy ghét thế.


Tại bác ghét em trước đấy chứ he he. Mua mấy con tán thì em bán làm gì không bõ công. Để khi nào tập hợp nhiều em ... tặng.

----------


## anhxco

> Hàng chuyển cho 1 bác ở Cần Thơ và 1 bác ở Đà Nẵng
> Đính kèm 3088
> 
> Nhôm trục X lại về nhiều quá 
> Đính kèm 3089
> 
> 
> Tại bác ghét em trước đấy chứ he he. Mua mấy con tán thì em bán làm gì không bõ công. Để khi nào tập hợp nhiều em ... tặng.


Bác cà rem ở đâu nhỉ?

----------


## solero

Em ở Thái Nguyên bác ơi.

----------


## Nam CNC

Con ma này mới than cháy túi, bán chưa được bao nhiêu lại gom nhôm về bán ..... mà mấy cái này ngon thiệt, mua về khỏi suy nghĩ nhiều cho mệt.


Có món gì hấp dẫn không ? hàng đổi hàng đi .

----------


## solero

> Con ma này mới than cháy túi, bán chưa được bao nhiêu lại gom nhôm về bán ..... mà mấy cái này ngon thiệt, mua về khỏi suy nghĩ nhiều cho mệt.
> 
> 
> Có món gì hấp dẫn không ? hàng đổi hàng đi .


Lão có em Harmonic nào tỉ số thấp không?

----------


## Nam CNC

Eh , tui thấy ông là Vân Du phải không ??? đã mua từ đầu năm mấy bộ hộp số rồi mà còn muốn mua nữa hả


---- Như em đã nói, loại harmonic không độ rơ tỉ số truyền nhỏ nhất là 1:30 mà thực tế là chưa thấy bao giờ , chỉ có mấy em 1:50 là tối thiểu thôi. Hiện tại có mấy em 1:50 không độ rơ thôi , ông thích con nào. Mới lụm được 1 em 1:50 ( 20-50 ) loại hộp số đầu cốt , đầu cốt phi 18mm, loại cốt âm truyền động phi 9mm liên kết bằng then. Loại này vỏ bằng nhôm nhưng cốt hộp số được đỡ bằng 2 bạc đạn côn phi 25 hay 20 gì đó ( chưa tra catalogue ) đủ cứng rồi phải không ? đang tính toán DIY con anpha step 66 dẫn động , hay con AC servo 100 hay 200 W gì đó, để thực tế nó cần con gì thì chơi con đó.

----- Có hộp số hành tinh 1:5 của sumitomo mà ông đang rao bán đấy , gắn được servo 200-400W ( cốt âm vào 14mm) cốt hộp số phi 16mm

----- Có 1 em hàng vexta hộp số hành tinh không độ rơ , tỉ lệ 1:5 ( mã N5 ), động cơ gắn theo là anpha step 66AC , có luôn drive hehehe khoái không ?

----------


## emptyhb

Mới đặt bác chủ thêm bộ gối giống EK EF 15 nhé

----------


## writewin

hôm nay em bận việc đột xuất đi từ sáng đến h mới về, chưa chuyển tiền để lấy 2 bộ BK này vô bộ sưu tập JAV của em dc, hẹn bác sáng mai nhé ^^

----------


## ít nói

> Eh , tui thấy ông là Vân Du phải không ??? đã mua từ đầu năm mấy bộ hộp số rồi mà còn muốn mua nữa hả
> 
> 
> ---- Như em đã nói, loại harmonic không độ rơ tỉ số truyền nhỏ nhất là 1:30 mà thực tế là chưa thấy bao giờ , chỉ có mấy em 1:50 là tối thiểu thôi. Hiện tại có mấy em 1:50 không độ rơ thôi , ông thích con nào. Mới lụm được 1 em 1:50 ( 20-50 ) loại hộp số đầu cốt , đầu cốt phi 18mm, loại cốt âm truyền động phi 9mm liên kết bằng then. Loại này vỏ bằng nhôm nhưng cốt hộp số được đỡ bằng 2 bạc đạn côn phi 25 hay 20 gì đó ( chưa tra catalogue ) đủ cứng rồi phải không ? đang tính toán DIY con anpha step 66 dẫn động , hay con AC servo 100 hay 200 W gì đó, để thực tế nó cần con gì thì chơi con đó.
> 
> ----- Có hộp số hành tinh 1:5 của sumitomo mà ông đang rao bán đấy , gắn được servo 200-400W ( cốt âm vào 14mm) cốt hộp số phi 16mm
> 
> ----- Có 1 em hàng vexta hộp số hành tinh không độ rơ , tỉ lệ 1:5 ( mã N5 ), động cơ gắn theo là anpha step 66AC , có luôn drive hehehe khoái không ?


Pác nam edit lại đi lộ tên pác ý rồi. Gã này cũng ém nhìu đồ hiếm lắm.

----------


## ít nói

> Pác nam edit lại đi lộ tên pác ý rồi. Gã này cũng ém nhìu đồ hiếm lắm. Ps pác kem kiếm đc con 5 pha 1.4 a size 60 lụm em vài chú. Autonics cang chuẩn


,djjdskkskdjdjdjjdjdj

----------


## Khanh Khờ

cặp block ngay góc trên trái là mã gì vậy anh?

----------


## solero

> Eh , tui thấy ông là Vân Du phải không ??? đã mua từ đầu năm mấy bộ hộp số rồi mà còn muốn mua nữa hả
> ---- Như em đã nói, loại harmonic không độ rơ tỉ số truyền nhỏ nhất là 1:30 mà thực tế là chưa thấy bao giờ , chỉ có mấy em 1:50 là tối thiểu thôi. Hiện tại có mấy em 1:50 không độ rơ thôi , ông thích con nào. Mới lụm được 1 em 1:50 ( 20-50 ) loại hộp số đầu cốt , đầu cốt phi 18mm, loại cốt âm truyền động phi 9mm liên kết bằng then. Loại này vỏ bằng nhôm nhưng cốt hộp số được đỡ bằng 2 bạc đạn côn phi 25 hay 20 gì đó ( chưa tra catalogue ) đủ cứng rồi phải không ? đang tính toán DIY con anpha step 66 dẫn động , hay con AC servo 100 hay 200 W gì đó, để thực tế nó cần con gì thì chơi con đó.
> ----- Có hộp số hành tinh 1:5 của sumitomo mà ông đang rao bán đấy , gắn được servo 200-400W ( cốt âm vào 14mm) cốt hộp số phi 16mm
> ----- Có 1 em hàng vexta hộp số hành tinh không độ rơ , tỉ lệ 1:5 ( mã N5 ), động cơ gắn theo là anpha step 66AC , có luôn drive hehehe khoái không ?


Chết cha! giấu thế mà vẫn bị lộ  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Em không khoái step, càng không khoái hành tinh vì đang dùng hành tinh roài.
Em biết là harmonic không có tỉ số thấp nhưng cứ hỏi, biết đâu lại có he he.




> Mới đặt bác chủ thêm bộ gối giống EK EF 15 nhé


Quá bẽ bàng cho đội gửi hàng. Hôm nay xe nghỉ. Sáng ra được bê đi bê lại tập thể dục rất tốt cho sức khỏe.





> hôm nay em bận việc đột xuất đi từ sáng đến h mới về, chưa chuyển tiền để lấy 2 bộ BK này vô bộ sưu tập JAV của em dc, hẹn bác sáng mai nhé ^^


Khói chưa bay nhưng hàng đã sắp tới nơi rồi Thắng nhé.





> cặp block ngay góc trên trái là mã gì vậy anh?


Cặp này mã LH20 bác ạ.

----------

writewin

----------


## emptyhb

> Quá bẽ bàng cho đội gửi hàng. Hôm nay xe nghỉ. Sáng ra được bê đi bê lại tập thể dục rất tốt cho sức khỏe.


Hehe, đội chờ hàng cũng bẽ bàng đây  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

é quên chưa chuyển cho pác kem rồi .  :Embarrassment:  chiều mình mang đi ship

----------


## solero

Hết tiền e lại lôi đồ ra bán:

Bộ combo XZ: 10tr (Có FIX)

*Trục X* (ngoài cùng bên phải):
- Dài ~1m, hành trình ~800mm rộng ~185mm
- Ray THK HSR20
- Vitme: NSK 2020
- Gối EK15
- Chắn bụi 3 mặt đầy đủ.
- Nặng ~ 30Kg
--------------> Giá 6,8tr
Đính kèm 3089

*Trục Z: Gang đúc phay nhiều mặt.*
- Ray THK HSR20
- Vitme NSK 2010
- Gối đỡ cực khủng
- Có lò xo cân bằng luôn ở trong.
- Hành trình ~ 120mm
- Nặng 27Kg
-------------->Giá: 4tr
Đính kèm 2925

Đính kèm 2926

----------


## ít nói

không thấy hình .

----------


## solero

Không thấy hình thì em đăng lại vậy :Frown: 

Hết tiền e lại lôi đồ ra bán:

Bộ combo XZ: 10tr (Có FIX)

*Trục X* (ngoài cùng bên phải):
- Dài ~1m, hành trình ~800mm rộng ~185mm
- Ray THK HSR20
- Vitme: NSK 2020
- Gối EK15
- Chắn bụi 3 mặt đầy đủ.
- Nặng ~ 30Kg
--------------> Giá 6,8tr


*Trục Z: Gang đúc phay nhiều mặt.*
- Ray THK HSR20
- Vitme NSK 2010
- Gối đỡ cực khủng
- Có lò xo cân bằng luôn ở trong.
- Hành trình ~ 120mm
- Nặng 27Kg
-------------->Giá: 4tr

----------


## vndic

Bạn còn cây nào trong 3 cây này không

----------


## emptyhb

> Bạn còn cây nào trong 3 cây này không


hehe, đám 3 cây giống thế đang nằm ở Hòa Bình rồi  :Stick Out Tongue: , nhưng mà chưa có ý định xuất lại

----------


## haopvpw

Bác chủ chụp hình cho cái thông số của máy cái servo Pana đi

----------


## conga

Bác thớt cho em đặt gạch mục motor, bác kẹp diver lên đây nữa thì em hốt cả.

----------


## solero

Motor đây bác ạ: chỉ motor ko driver các bác nhé.

----------


## itanium7000

> Motor đây bác ạ: chỉ motor ko driver các bác nhé.


Cho em một con này nếu còn phần bác nhé.

----------


## garynguyen

Bác chủ còn cặp ray nào trên ko?

----------


## trungdt

> Motor đây bác ạ: chỉ motor ko driver các bác nhé.


bác để em một con nhé

----------


## ít nói

> Motor đây bác ạ: chỉ motor ko driver các bác nhé.


xin giá vô hòm thư nhé . đợi thư thả kiếm được driver là bá cháy

----------


## solero

> Không thấy hình thì em đăng lại vậy
> 
> Hết tiền e lại lôi đồ ra bán:
> 
> Bộ combo XZ: 10tr (Có FIX)
> 
> *Trục X* (ngoài cùng bên phải):
> - Dài ~1m, hành trình ~800mm rộng ~185mm
> - Ray THK HSR20
> ...


Em bán bộ này là chính mà. Máu cuối tuần chảy về. Giảm giá từ giờ đến thứ 6: 
----------Giá cả 2 bộ: 9tr

----------

